# Canon RT flashes - PC port triggering & master mode



## Jim Saunders (Mar 7, 2017)

So I don't have a PC cable to check for myself, but does anyone know if a 600 or similar set as master, will act as master as per normal (i.e. firing all the slaves) if it (the master) is triggered through its PC port?

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 7, 2017)

The PC port is 'dumb' – it sends only the signal to fire (you need to set power manually). If you want to use the 600 as a master, you need to connect it to the hotshoe, directly or via an E-TTL extension cord (Canon OC-E3 or a longer 3rd party variant, check flashzebra.com).


----------



## Jim Saunders (Mar 7, 2017)

I appreciate the reply. I enjoy using the lights with my Canon bodies but I had the compulsion to try it with something else, you see.

Jim


----------



## magarity (Jul 2, 2017)

Jim Saunders said:


> So I don't have a PC cable to check for myself, but does anyone know if a 600 or similar set as master, will act as master as per normal (i.e. firing all the slaves) if it (the master) is triggered through its PC port?
> 
> Jim


You could do that if you have optical triggers for the slaves but no, not with the IR or radio systems.


----------

